# South Beach Diet Suggestions



## tdiprincess (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi there, My husband and I decided to start the South Beach diet. His father had a quadruple bypass at the age of 50...I don't want to deal with that at such an early age. We're only in our 20's but the earlier the better..

we drive for a living.. which will make dinners a challenge. In the past I usually did sandwiches. I was thinking about doing tuna fish.. and other meats (delimeat) lettuce wraps. Any other on-the-go suggestions?

And any recipe ideas for breakfast, lunches, dinners? Desserts?
Any help would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know anything about Souch Beach...but wanted to wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 27, 2008)

We recently had a similar thread where suziquzie was looking for healthy portable lunches for her truck driving husband. That thread might give you some ideas.

Give us some ideas on your situation (local day delivery or long-haul), if long-haul - refrigeration available in the truck, ability to heat a meal in the truck, ability to cook on the road, etc. - or are you looking at just cold food items stuff from a truck stop "grocery"?


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 27, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> We recently had a similar thread where suziquzie was looking for healthy portable lunches for her truck driving husband. That thread might give you some ideas.
> 
> Give us some ideas on your situation (local day delivery or long-haul), if long-haul - refrigeration available in the truck, ability to heat a meal in the truck, ability to cook on the road, etc. - or are you looking at just cold food items stuff from a truck stop "grocery"?



Thank you for the link. 
We do daily stops out of our car. Today I did some tuna lettuce wraps. They came out good and then I packed a bunch of veggies, some cheese and water. It all came out good. 
I started googling different recipes. some of which sound really good and quick meals.
Thank you...


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 28, 2008)

You'll be able to go over to whole wheat bread and such on Phase 2, correct?  So maybe you can start having sandwiches again at some point.  Here's a good recipe for egg/cheese muffins you can eat on the go.  I love these.

Ham and Cheese Breakfast Puffs Recipe | Recipezaar

and another

Vegetable Quiche Cups -SBD- Recipe | Recipezaar

Good luck!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 28, 2008)

This blog should be your new best friend!  She has a fabulous SBD food blog, I use her recipes often.  Kalyn's Kitchen


----------



## Caine (Mar 28, 2008)

I suggest you buy the South Beach Diet book that was written by Arthur Agatston. It has a lot of good recipes in it. If you have a Costco card, the book is quite reasonably priced there.


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys...
I just found Kalyn's kitchen blog...LOVE it!!
I'm going to be making the egg muffins today for the future...
Also looked at some of the dessert recipes...
also found a forum the 3 fat chicks on a diet...
A whole area for the south beach diet...Excellent recipes and ideas...
Thank you guys...the good things I find, I'll post too!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 28, 2008)

I make the egg muffins using mostly egg whites.  The silicon muffin pans work very well for them.  I made my husbands muffins this week with lean cooked ham, mushrooms and spring onion, he loved them!

Kalyns blog is great, I've tried a few of the recipes on there.


----------



## QSis (Mar 28, 2008)

The egg "muffins" with Eggbeaters are great!  

For desserts, low fat ricotta flavored with artificial sweetener and vanilla (or other) extract is delicious!

Lee


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 30, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in my thanks for the reference to Kalyn's Kitchen. What a great blog!  I'm not on south beach 100%, but I try to stick to the basic principles, and some of her recipes are really great. I also like her posts in general-- even the non-SBD related ones.


----------



## tdiprincess (Apr 1, 2008)

I've done the ricotta for desserts. Being italian, it reminds me of cannolis...mmm...
For another treat I've been making ricotta cups:
2c ricotta
4 eggs
splenda to taste (or go savory...whatever works)
oven 400 20-30 on my oven its 25...
And I did the muffin cups, they came out awesome. Green pepper, green onion, cheese.

I've been doing different salads and then lettuce wraps for dfferent "sandwiches"
egg salad, tuna, lunch meats.. my husband loves 'em. I use romaine lettuce, the leaves are bigger and they add a nice crunch!


----------



## tdiprincess (Apr 1, 2008)

oh and this other thing... "strawberry" jam...
dice up really small tomatoe 1c
1 tsp strawberry (or other flavor) sug. free jello
splenda to taste
cover the tomatoes in hot water to get rid of the tomato taste. I rinsed them a few times. then leave about 2tsps of water in the bottom. Add the jello mix, splenda. heat it up for a few mins, Until tomatos get softer. Then use a potato masher and mash the tomatos a bit. Then refrigerate....
I used this as a topping for the ricotta cups. I didn't tell my husband what it was, until he said he thought it tasted awesome! He said he didn't think we could have starwberries yet... LOL then I told him and he was surprised!


----------

